# I may be an adult, but I still like.......



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Radio DJ's were talking about this, this morning, and had some cute and funny answers. The statement is I MAY BE AN ADULT, BUT I STILL LIKE.......fill in the blank.

Mine is....playing board games, coloring, PB&J sandwiches, the MmmBop song by Hanson, playing in the water, bubblegum flavored toothpaste, kites, and hearing a good story. Probably think of more later. 

Care to share some of YOURS?? [prophead]


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I like the Batman tv show


----------



## WillSurviveit (Aug 13, 2014)

Chocolate milk. More than any other drink.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Big, bad roller coasters, making snow angels, popping bubbles in bubble wrap, pulling practical jokes on people, feeding peanut butter to the dog (never gets old), riding my bike, playing Go Fish, swing sets, telling stupid jokes, skipping, teasing boys, Rocky & Bullwinkle. The last preferably with a big bowl of Capân Crunch, which will cut the roof of my mouth up like little sugar-laden razors by the time the cartoon is over.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I haven't had Cap'n Crunch for decades but can still remember it tearing up the roof of my mouth. That stuff was addicting


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

It's a rare treat for me, ORD, but that part hasn't changed. Glad I could bring back a happy memory for you (I think).


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

acting like the 12 year old i am....roflmao


and letting all the crazy stuff out of my brain pan....lol.....wonder how to put a bike bell on my surfboard....ring...ring...roflmao



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYyX_Hj7aSU[/ame]


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I have a secret stash of Hello Kitty coloring books and a box of Crayons the girls don't know about. I only drag them out after they have gone to bed. :ashamed:


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I still like to lick the inside of the popcorn bag. All the salt and butter!


----------



## Boo8meR (Aug 10, 2014)

Sneaking into the kitchen late at night and stealing the last piece of pie.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm finally get to play jacks again. I bought a vintage set a couple of weeks ago.

Then there's blowing bubbles, fun times with squirt guns, and I'm another one for board games. Anyone want to play Trouble? 

I still play keep away, tic-tac-toe and rock-paper-scissors with the kids. Catch an occasional lightening bug and watch Looney Tunes.

PB&J is still my go to sandwich and every once in a while I'll have a bowl of coco wheats or a slice of cinnamon sugar toast.

I may get older, but I sure don't have to grow up!


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

Roast marsh mellows over a candle :flame: Play hide and seek with my dog ,bought a squirt gun to keep my neighbors cats away from my birds and squirrels :catfight: I love coloring, can't find any good coloring books like they use to make !! Walking out side on a warm rainy day through mud puddles bare footed. Finding a left over bottle of bubbles the grandkids left behind:clap: Playing with a big toad that stays on my front porch. I may have grown up , but the kid is still here !!


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

I have a set of fleece, camo footie jammies! I am 6'2" 295.

Every year at Christmas my kids get a potato pellet gun and a tater......and we wage WAR!


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

oneraddad said:


> I haven't had Cap'n Crunch for decades but can still remember it tearing up the roof of my mouth. That stuff was addicting


I remember when Doritos were actually pointy.....before the lawsuit...sigh..


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I like to color as well. I like s'mores, and will lick my bowl after eating all of my ice cream. I still catch lightening bugs.

And while I haven't done it lately because I just haven't been up to it, I will make snow men and even snow angels. Since I already have all of my fire wood for the winter, I just might be able to do that this year.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Sitting in the backyard during summer blowing bubbles and watching the dog chase them and snap at the them. Makes me giggle every time.

Like PP, I still love coloring. Keep a coloring book and crayons up at the cabin too (it was my late mom's favorite).


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Terri in WV said:


> I'm finally get to play jacks again. I bought a vintage set a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Then there's blowing bubbles, fun times with squirt guns, and I'm another one for board games. Anyone want to play Trouble?
> 
> ...


Love love love cinnamon toast.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Still like to get out on the bike, have birthday parties for the kids (of all ages), and a good practical joke...but my opportunities for those has kinda' diminished since retirement.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

_I may be an adult, but I still like... _

Wait, I'm an adult? When on earth did that happen? Must've been when I wasn't looking...

I still play with soap bubbles. For the purpose of entertaining young visitors, I got a 64 oz jug of &#8220;Miracle Bubble&#8221; liquid soap (the kind with a giant wand inside for making super big bubbles). But by the time any kids come around, there may not be any left.

I will always think fireflies are magical... sigh

I still laugh at the funny faces I make in the mirror.

I still love to swing on the swing set at the park until I am deliriously dizzy. When I am old and decrepit, they will need to strap me in the seat so I won't fall off, 'cause I ain't gonna stop.

I still catch tadpoles, bugs and other stuff. I raised these two tree frogs from lil' tadpoles that I fished out of a garden bucket filled with rainwater. I've had them over a year now. It's good thing I am still good at catching bugs too, huh? More about these cuties in the Wild Pets thread here in Singletree forum: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/specialty-forums/country-singletree/522284-any-wild-pets.html













I still laugh uproariously at farts. When I die, I would like to go out like this:

[YOUTUBE]z4gK3RRtCHw[/YOUTUBE]

For inquiring minds, this video is from the Lenny Henry Show, which is a BBC television comedy/sketch show filmed across the big pond.



.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Just for you, Tommy.

[YOUTUBE]gnagemulucw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

I love a good fart in public when I'm with the wife. She gets so embarrassed. Lol. I also still love catching worms after a rain, building Lincoln logs with my kids and having hot cocoa after a good sled ride in the winter.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll never stop loving Bugs Bunny cartoons. Then there's roasting marshmallows over a campfire. Pulling off the crispy layer and roasting again...and again. As many times as I can. Playing tag with the dog and discovering a noise that makes him run around the yard so fast that his shoulder rubs the dirt on the turns. ROFL, never gets old. Hunting nightcrawlers on a wet night. Peanut butter and butter sandwiches. Playing in a huge pile of leaves on a crisp, breezy autumn day. And, although I'm terrible at remembering them, corny knock-knock jokes.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

sustainabilly said:


> Then there's roasting marshmallows over a campfire. Pulling off the crispy layer and roasting again...and again. As many times as I can.


I thought I was the only one who did that! Others look at me like I have two heads when I do my re-roasting.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I must not be an adult. I eye my Tonka truck in the garage...wondering when I will give to my grandsons...wondering if I would give it to a granddaughter...yes I would...if I had one.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

One of my favorite quotes is perfect for sharing in this thread:

*You don't stop playing because you grow old. You grow old because you stop playing.*



.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I still like to pop wheelies, and do burnouts on my bicycle!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I haven't seen em in years but absolutely love Road Runner and Willie Coyote. I think i have seen every one ever made but still laugh so hard my eyes water! I always know whats going to happen but i can't help myself laughing the whole time! Poor Coyote has his stuff backfire on him every single time, and its hardcore stuff. Not just a rock hits his head but then the truck, rocket, and cannon lands on him in succession!!! LOLOLOL Then the bird always pecks at the bait and does a burn out saying Beep, Beep!!! The very best cartoons every made!!!

I also love Butter Pecan ice cream. I have not had any in years, but this weekend may just be the right time to revisit my youth!!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Leave it to Beaver, The Andy Griffith show, Gilligan's Island, Green Acer's, Archie Bunker, Gomer Pyle, Sanford & Son, I dream of Jennie 

Archie Comic's
Mad Comic's
Revell car models
Schwinn Sting Ray
Rocky Road ice cream


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Blowing bubbles, coloring - just a new 'big' box of crayons, collecting interesting rocks - I have little piles of neat rocks all over the place, wading in the creek barefoot, trying to catch snowflakes. Simple pleasures that bring a childlike joy to life.


----------



## jesuisdiana (May 24, 2004)

Did you know they sell "adult" coloring books on Amazon? Not adult as in racy but more mature themes, like flowers, houses, etc.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Jaclynne said:


> ...collecting interesting rocks - I have little piles of neat rocks all over the place...


You too? I didn't post it 'cause I haven't collected many lately. But I have a piece of a petrified tree and a chunk of a stalactite, among many others because of their shapes, colors, textures,and grain... etc. I'm just amazed by the beauty you can find in a rock, LOL. From small geodes to great big landscape rocks and towering formations. I guess I passed it on to my sons too. Almost every night when he was young, I used to have to make my oldest unload his pockets of the rocks he'd collected that day. I asked him why he filled his pockets like that. He said I dunno. I just like 'em. And my youngest keeps a collection on a shelf in his room. Warning!! Rearrange those rocks under penalty of death.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Anyone want to play Twister ?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

It all depends on what kind of twisting would be going on...:whistlin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2014)

I love singing Bunny Foo Foo....and kicking leaves in the Fall...and stomping in puddles..and throwing pillows...LOL...love throwing pillows


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Oh, I forgot loblollies! Where after its rains you can repeatedly pat damp sand with your foot till it makes a puddle of water.

And now I'm off to Amazon to look at coloring books!


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Terri in WV said:


> I thought I was the only one who did that! Others look at me like I have two heads when I do my re-roasting.


I do this as well. And I thought I was the only one.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I enjoy toasting em to the perfect golden color, peel em and eat em, repeat until it becomes dangerous to continue, then thread on a fresh one!! lolol Or i will toast to order yours if you are so inclined to be fire sucky.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

For those who like to color, Google "adult coloring pages", or narrow it down to a specific type like butterflies, etc. There are tons of great ones you can print out for free. So far, I haven't gotten any x-rated ones, though I was worried at first with "adult" in the search phrase, lol! 

I love to color, but with colored pencils instead of crayons (I have a set of 120). When they had the Doodle Art posters with the felt pens back in the 70s and 80s I must have done 20 or more of the really huge poster size ones. 

I love playing in the rain including jumping in the puddles, dancing like no one is looking, building with Legos, playing on the swings and especially the merry-go-round at the park, and making sand castles.

I just got a vintage set of jacks myself not too long ago and a beaded jump rope to do routines I remember from grade school, lol. I'd love to get my hands on a set of Klick Klacks, but eBay won't post them. 

I mostly eat boring healthy adult cereals, but my secret passion is the sugar coated puffed wheat called Golden Crisp. I love PB&Js. I had butter pecan ice cream just a few weeks ago. I love old fashioned butter brickle ice cream, but can't find it any more, and butter pecan is almost as good. 

And my favorite drink is a Chocolate Soldier, kind of like Yoo Hoo only better and in smaller bottles so you really appreciate every sip, lol. They used to have those at the Doller General, but I haven't seen any the last few years. As a kid, I used to get one at the midway stop before getting to my grandma's house and dragged it out until we pulled up out front. Ooh, and cold pizza or a piece of chocolate cream or lemon meringue pie for breakfast!

I could probably name a hundred more, but I'll stop there. Who says you have to be a grownup just because of a number??


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

playing with the grandkids gives me a chance to do alot of these mentioned activities, The adults think its great that papa does these things..if they only knew.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Popsicles!!!! :nanner:


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Ardie/WI said:


> Popsicles!!!! :nanner:


This!!! But I like flavors like Irish cream and bourbon peach, LOL.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2014)

calliemoonbeam said:


> For those who like to color, Google "adult coloring pages", or narrow it down to a specific type like butterflies, etc. There are tons of great ones you can print out for free. So far, I haven't gotten any x-rated ones, though I was worried at first with "adult" in the search phrase, lol!
> 
> I love to color, but with colored pencils instead of crayons (I have a set of 120). When they had the Doodle Art posters with the felt pens back in the 70s and 80s I must have done 20 or more of the really huge poster size ones.
> 
> ...


My oldest son relaxes by coloring ..LOL..I had always found that a bit odd...he'll be pleased to hear he's not alone..


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

bostonlesley said:


> My oldest son relaxes by coloring ..LOL..I had always found that a bit odd...he'll be pleased to hear he's not alone..


Well...I can't say it's not odd, ROFL, but he is definitely not alone!  I see there are a few on here who like to color too. I always thought I was alone in that until I started saving links to coloring pages on my Pinterest page...there are tons of adults who like to color on Pinterest!


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I may be an adult but I like....swinging on swings, watching kids movies (even w/o the grandkids), riding a bicycle, eating cotton candy, playing in the rain, running thru cornstalks, swimming in the lake, roller skating.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I watch kid's movies too. My kids are grown, and I don't have grand kids yet.

And, y'all have corrupted me. I was in Wally World today, and bought the biggest box of crayons, and the biggest box of colored pencils I could find. Now I need to print up some coloring pages.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Johnny Quest was my favorite cartoon when I was a kid, and if it were still on, I'd still be watching it!!! 
I still like to make clover "necklaces", throw snowballs at people, shake snowglobes, go out looking at Christmas lights, be sprayed with the hose on a hot day, put my peas on top of my mashed potatoes, set up Dominoes in a long line, tip that first one over, and then watch them fall, and I still LOVE to watch fireworks!!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Grape crush. Cheap hamburgers, used to be Bobs, now favorite is Burgerville. Not very often. Bobs burgers were 0.19 cents when I was a kid. We would ask for 2, instead of fries. Bobs used to have a grape drink in a container on the counter with a pump in it to keep it fizzy. DS likes them too. Anyone remember root beer Fizzies? I see them once in a while, just never have bought them. Fishing while dangling my bare feet in the water....James


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I also read kid's books. Things like the Saddle Club, Nancy Drew, etc.


----------



## fadedpolaris (Jan 8, 2013)

I still play Pokemon, make lots of noises (especially meowing), sit/lay on the floor, color, and eat the chocolate chips that my mother's trying to bake with.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Catching lizards in the creek, ghost stories, sandcastles, reading fairy tales, making wishes and blowing dandelions, swings, putt putt golf, riding in the back of the truck with the tailgate down


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

fadedpolaris said:


> I still play Pokemon, make lots of noises (especially meowing), sit/lay on the floor, color, and eat the chocolate chips that my mother's trying to bake with.



I'm 57, and I play Jewel Quest almost every day! Would love to have an Atari game system and play some of the old games like Space Invaders, Asteroids, Pong, etc. Had the best time playing Frogger...Splat!! :rock:


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

summerdaze said:


> I'm 57, and I play Jewel Quest almost every day! Would love to have an Atari game system and play some of the old games like Space Invaders, Asteroids, Pong, etc. Had the best time playing Frogger...Splat!! :rock:



I forgot about Atari! I have an old school Pacman game that plugs into the tv but I haven't played it in awhile. Between that and Centipede I couple play for hours. 

And I still love to roller skate. DD2 asked to have her birthday at the skating rink this year. I can't wait !!!! My mom cocks her eyebrow at me when we have the parties at the rink because I spend more time skating than the kids do.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

"I may be an adult, but I still like........."

Little surprises given to me 'just because'.
Hugs
To have my head caressed and to be told 'it's gonna be ok'.
To listen to people hum.

Laugh OUT LOUD at greeting cards (like in the store while selecting my fav)
Eat cotton candy at the fair
Ride the merry go round
swing on a swingset
sit in a pile of rocks and find the 'pretty ones'
color in coloring books
watch animated movies


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I love playing on rocks in a river or creek. I wedge myself in some rapids for the sensation of a natural hot tub.

I color.
Watch Bugs Bunny.
Play jacks, with or without my grandchildren. 
Make and eat gooy somemores.
Wish on a star.
Lay on the grass to make pictures with the clouds.
Blare music and dance.


----------

